# AA tegu arrives



## Jeremyxb12 (Nov 3, 2011)

i finally got ahold of Bobby Hill about my contest tegu after 2 months and its coming tuesday Nov.07! haha i so happy!


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome!!! Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweet. I'm jealous. Lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 4, 2011)

Been trying to get a hold of Bobby, but he's almost completely impossible to reach through an form of communication. What's the deal with his 2011 reds? They were due to hatch a long while ago.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah it seems he has been really busy lately its mostly running around getting stuff prepared. he has been running out of items too he couldnt get styro foam until yesterday thats y my tegu is coming on the 7th it would have been the 1st but he didnt have it


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just put a deposit down and mine and should get him in May/June


----------



## james.w (Nov 4, 2011)

martinreptiles_3 said:


> I just put a deposit down and mine and should get him in May/June



What did you put a deposit on?


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope Bobby is not as hard to get ahold of in a few years. I plan on getting an AA from him when i get my own place.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 4, 2011)

Well around summer time, its almost impossible to reach him. He starts shipping sometimes early july, so he's always running around getting supplies and dealing with the hatchlings. 2-3 hatclings are good enough, I couldn't imagine dealing with 100's...


----------



## james.w (Nov 5, 2011)

Steven. said:


> Well around summer time, its almost impossible to reach him. He starts shipping sometimes early july, so he's always running around getting supplies and dealing with the hatchlings. 2-3 hatclings are good enough, I couldn't imagine dealing with 100's...



This isn't directed at you Steven, but I'm tired of hearing this excuse. When you have a business you should be available to you customers on a daily basis. Whether you set aside an hour a day to make phone calls and emails, your customers are who pay your bills. People shouldn't have to wait months to hear from someone when they have paid a deposit and their product should have been received.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 5, 2011)

^ and i agree 100% sir. I was just letting people know what i been through this summer trying to get my aa.. It wasn't an excuse for him, more of a heads up for whats to come nest year..


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well i really didnt want to add my two cents but your 100% correct james.w.Dont brag about your great business and your the best breeder of certain reptiles,and take peoples deposit and dont even return the calls,emails etc.But yet bash other breeders of there doing,doesnt surprise me though,SMH:dodgy:


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well hopefully Bobby gets the message this year and tries harder in future years to contact ppl.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Nov 8, 2011)

hey do you know if he ships with ups or the usps cause my postal came today and my tegu wasnt there and today was the day it was to arrive


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

If it's past 10:30am where you live, your package didn't arrive. Whatever it is he shipped it with, is next day overnight shipping to arrive by 10:30am. Call him up and hope that he answers.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 8, 2011)

_If you don't have a tracking number, he didn't ship it, He usually calls or emails the info when they go out._


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Nov 8, 2011)

wth he told me last week that he had to get styrofoam and then he said he was shipping it out yesterday and it would arrive today


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Did he answer?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 8, 2011)

_He's been having some issues for some time now, so it's doesn't surprise me that you didn't get it yet._


----------



## nmbugs (Nov 13, 2011)

Did your baby arrive yet? I can't wait to see pictures. I hope he/she arrived safely!


----------

